# Supranational governance -v- Neofunctionalism



## Tricked (3 Dec 2010)

Hi,

I'm not sure if there's a more appropriate forum for this, if there is I'd appreciate it if someone could move this thread?

I'm doing a paper on neofunctionalism and supranational governance. I've got a pretty firm grasp on neofunctionalism but the question wants me to conpare it to supranational governance. I was under the illusion that neofunctionalism was a school of thought within supranational governance rather than them being two different approaches.

Some of the key aspects fo neofunctionalism that I'm critiquing are;


Nationalism causes war
The spillover effect of economic policies into other aspects of infrastructure and society
The importance of a central institution
Values gradually shift to an EU level rather than local government
So I get the impression that supranational governance is NOT a grand theory but then I don't what it technically is? If anyone could shed the light on the key differences and similarities between the two I'd really appreciate it!

T


----------

